# My acer aspire won't turn on



## Kawasaki (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi my acer aspire won't turn on. The light on the power cable is on but no charging lights come on the notebook. I press the on button, and the lights come on briefly before the whole thing cuts out. It was fine when I last used it a couple of days ago. I'm running vista. Many thanks Barbara


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please do the following: Take out thr battery and unplug the laptop. Press and hold the power button for 10 seconds. Put the battery in then the power cable.

Try starting the laptop.

If that doesn't work then connect the laptop to a external monitor.


----------



## Kawasaki (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying.

I tried what you said and no change. The battery light on the notebook won't even come on, even though the light is on on the power lead, so I'm guessing the battery or the connector between the power lead and the notebook is knackered? I'm afraid I'm rubbish at computers and don't think I've got a lead to connect the pc to an external monitor. I sincerely thank you for your help
Barbara


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hook up the laptop to a external monitor to see if you get any video.


----------



## Kawasaki (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks, I'll try this evening:smile:

I just unplugged my monitor from my other PC and I'm sorry but my monitor has a plug that my laptop won't take. So I'm stuck. Still, thank you so much for your help. Barbara

I was just turning my notebook around (while plugged in) looking at its inputs and all of a sudden the orange battery charging light came on. I moved it away and the light went off. After ages of moving it aroundagain I got the light to come on again so I didn't want to move it. So after half an hour the battery light went green and so I moved it - the green light went off. So i kept trying to move the notebook to get it on again and just when I had given up the green light came on again. I don't know if this helps you to diagnose the problem or not but I'm thinking it's the connection between the cable and the notebook
a) Do you think this is the problem?
b) if so is it a pain in the a*se to get sorted? Many thanks,
For your help I was wondering how to pay you back but I couldn't think of anything but to donate to a charity of your choice. Let me know,
Ta
Barbara

By cable I mean power lead:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be a bad motherboard with the computer. Sadly I can't fix that for you.:sad: Unless the computer is recieving 0 power.

The cable not charging your computer is most likey due to a faulty power supply. You can try to buy a new one if you want, but I still think its the motherboard that failed.

How long have you had the laptop? If it's under a year contact Acer and they will replace the board for free.

--

No need to pay me. We are a free tech support forum. If you want to donate to a charity please make sure it goes for a cause in the USA.


----------



## Kawasaki (Jun 22, 2012)

A cause of your choice - I don't know american charities, being from the UK. Suggestions welcomed. Everyone has their own causes, but it takes everyone to make a difference
:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is the laptop? Do you know how to contact Acer for your Warrenty? Do you need help with it?

---

Since your in the UK then go ahead and pick one in the UK. Its your choice.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

It sounds like you never remove the charger lead from the laptop and the connector jack has become loose from constant bumping. 

A charger CHARGES the battery, you are not supposed to leave the charger cable in and run the laptop from DC power. A laptop runs from a battery. You only connect the charger when the battery is "low" and only just to recharge the battery.

You will need to take the laptop to a service repair shop and they may have to replace the charger jack.

If the adapter fuse has blown from overuse, then youmay also need a new adapter (If the box thing in the middle of the cable "rattles" then you got a bad charger).


----------



## Kawasaki (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Masterchief and Jupiter

My acer is about 5 years old now so is out of warranty. I'll probably end up in PC World (don't know if you have that shop in US/Oz). I have been looking after it well (or trying to!) with cleaning system registry etc and regular virus/ spyware checks, however I honestly didn't know about the charger thing! I guess it would say so in the manual but like 99% of people I didn't read it!

I am donating £10 to the alzheimers research trust, unless you wish to choose a different area. I know that alzheimers research is significantly underfunded compared to eg cancer and heart disease.

I believe in paying it forward. I didn't think when I posted on this forum that anyone would reply, and am really heartened by this. My wee acer will carry on! (I live in Scotland, wee means little:smile

Kind regards
Barbara


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

:dance:Send me money!:hide:


----------



## Kawasaki (Jun 22, 2012)

lol! you having trouble with your memory?:wink:


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

I was just kidding..:blush:


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

PC Recyclers (not sure if any in the Scotland) take in old PC equipment etc and fix up to donate to wherever..

There is one in Scotland - 
ReBOOT - Moray Computer Recycling


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Barbara welcome from a fellow Scot where are you in Scotland


----------



## Kawasaki (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks jupiter! i did get that:smile:. Humour is worth its weight in gold!
Hi Joeten! I'm based at Stirling, easy access to the highlands and just big enough to have everything you need without feeling like a city. Where ru?
B


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glasgow just down the road a little check out play .com amazon.co.uk for deals and ebuyer


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Gold? Let's see, @$1600 per oz and humour weighs about... so much X then length and width + hypotoneuse of the quadrangle Trapezium, I'd say it's al worth it.opcorn:


----------

